# A cycle for voice and cello



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope this might be of interest to you.

I have just written a cycle of five songs for voice (soprano/tenor) and cello called "Songs of simple desires". My aim was to create pieces in which the elaborate imagery of the poetry - by Russian, German, English and Japanese poets - is matched by the expressive quality of the music where a phrase, or even a word, is isolated from its context by a distinct musical thought and texture.

I would like to present to you a song based on a wonderful poem by Ossip Mandelstam:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Quite effective.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Impressive..................


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

A lyrical and poetic piece. Very nice work!


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Many thanks everybody!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

alessandrovle said:


> Many thanks everybody!


Are you composing on other things as well?


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Are you composing on other things as well?


Yes, at the moment I am writing a piece for soprano and harp.

If you are interested, here it is an other piece from "Songs of simple desires". I wrote it before having the idea of the cycle.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The woman/ girl has a nice voice, have to listen more to the composition though, not fair by judgement after one hearing.


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The woman/ girl has a nice voice, have to listen more to the composition though, not fair by judgement after one hearing.


When the recordings of the other songs are ready I will put them online: I would be really interested in your opinions about the single pieces and the cycle as a whole.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

alessandrovle said:


> When the recordings of the other songs are ready I will put them online: I would be really interested in your opinions about the single pieces and the cycle as a whole.


I would say: surprise us


----------

